# Bodies Revealed



## 2knees (Feb 21, 2008)

anyone see this?  If so, how gruesome is it?  my wife wants to go but i'm not sure i have the stomach for it.  I


----------



## Greg (Feb 21, 2008)

I'm sure it's probably not that gross and pretty cool, but way too creepy for me.


----------



## bvibert (Feb 21, 2008)

Sounds kinda interesting, but I think I'll skip it.


----------



## Paul (Feb 21, 2008)

Stoopid misleading thread titles....:uzi:


----------



## campgottagopee (Feb 21, 2008)

Paul said:


> Stoopid misleading thread titles....:uzi:



No chit man, where's the porn


----------



## hammer (Feb 21, 2008)

campgottagopee said:


> No chit man, where's the porn


There's no skin in that show...


----------



## Marc (Feb 21, 2008)

Jeez, and I had my package out and everything.  WTF.  Now all I accomplished getting some reactions of disgust from my coworkers.


----------



## ctenidae (Feb 21, 2008)

My wife and I have made, and abandoned, plans to go in Natick several times. We want to see it, just not that bad.


----------



## ctenidae (Feb 21, 2008)

Marc said:


> Jeez, and I had my package out and everything.  WTF.  Now all I accomplished getting some reactions of disgust from my coworkers.



You'd think they'd be used to it by now.


----------



## campgottagopee (Feb 21, 2008)

Marc said:


> Jeez, and I had my package out and everything.  WTF.  Now all I accomplished getting some reactions of disgust from my coworkers.



Dude, gotta get an office!!!!!


----------



## bvibert (Feb 21, 2008)

campgottagopee said:


> Dude, gotta get an office!!!!!



More like he needs to start telecommuting....


----------



## drjeff (Feb 21, 2008)

Having actually had to take full body gross anatomy during my educational process,  it's actually a remarkably cool thing to see just how everything fits together and works.  

I've actually seen the Bodies revealed tour when I was at a convetion in Las Vegas about a year and a half ago, the the specimens that they prepared for this exhibit are first rate.

Once you get past the first look or two and you start to see how intricate the human body is, the "gross factor" goes away for just about everyone.


----------



## 2knees (Feb 21, 2008)

Marc said:


> Jeez, and I had my package out and everything.  WTF.  Now all I accomplished getting some reactions of disgust from my coworkers.



what, they've never seen a mangina before?


----------



## severine (Feb 21, 2008)

2knees said:


> what, they've never seen a mangina before?



_YOU_ crack _me_ up!  :lol:


----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 21, 2008)

2knees said:


> what, they've never seen a mangina before?



dude, marc has one...


----------



## 2knees (Feb 21, 2008)

Grassi21 said:


> dude, marc has one...




you hittin the pipe early today?  


or just slow on the draw in general.  :wink:


----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 21, 2008)

2knees said:


> you hittin the pipe early today?
> 
> 
> or just slow on the draw in general.  :wink:



not yet brotha..... not yet.  and yes i am a step slow today.


----------



## 2knees (Feb 21, 2008)

Grassi21 said:


> huh, you talking to me....
> 
> not yet brotha..... not yet.



Daves not here.


----------



## drjeff (Feb 21, 2008)

2knees said:


> what, they've never seen a mangina before?


----------



## 2knees (Feb 21, 2008)

ok DrJeff, you recommend it.  I'll take a Dr's advice over the peanut gallery any day.

btw, you aren't a proctologist, are you?  cause those guys I don't trust.


SNNNNAAPPPP.


----------



## drjeff (Feb 21, 2008)

2knees said:


> ok DrJeff, you recommend it.  I'll take a Dr's advice over the peanut gallery any day.
> 
> btw, you aren't a proctologist, are you?  cause those guys I don't trust.
> 
> ...




Nope I spend my days looking at the hole where the food goes in, not comes out!


----------



## 2knees (Feb 21, 2008)

drjeff said:


> Nope I spend my days looking at the hole where the food goes in, not comes out!




so, you work with West Virginian's do you.


I think i want to go brush my eyes now, never mind my teeth.


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 21, 2008)

drjeff said:


> Nope I spend my days looking at the hole where the food goes in, not comes out!



Jeezum! Is that for real?


----------



## Greg (Feb 21, 2008)

That dude must have some kickin' breath... Cripes!


----------



## drjeff (Feb 21, 2008)

wa-loaf said:


> Jeezum! Is that for real?



Yup, that's an untouched photo. Not one that I took, but believe me, when you practice in a rural area, you see "displays" like this many times a year


----------



## drjeff (Feb 21, 2008)

Greg said:


> That dude must have some kickin' breath... Cripes!



You don't want to know what that smells like!  Just think of the person that plays some "tonsil hockey" with that mouth!   uke:


----------



## drjeff (Feb 21, 2008)

2knees said:


> so, you work with West Virginian's do you.



Nope, that person has too many teeth (for now) to be a true West Virginian!


----------



## Greg (Feb 21, 2008)

drjeff said:


> Yup, that's an untouched photo. Not one that I took, but believe me, when you practice in a rural area, you see "displays" like this many times a year



What the hell can you do in that situation? Just numb 'em up and take a sledge hammer to the whole damn thing?


----------



## campgottagopee (Feb 21, 2008)

drjeff said:


> Once you get past the first look or two and you start to see how intricate the human body is, the "gross factor" goes away for just about everyone.



Right---uhm, yeah---not for meuke:


----------



## drjeff (Feb 21, 2008)

Greg said:


> What the hell can you do in that situation? Just numb 'em up and take a sledge hammer to the whole damn thing?



Pretty much that's it for one like that.  Maybe if the x-rays show that a few of them have a decent quantity of supportive bone around them, I might choose to blast off the couple of feet of tartar that those things are encased in and keep a few teeth to "hang" a denture off of,  but 95%+ of the time with a starting point like that, that person's 2nd visit will involve ALOT of novacaine and them walking out the door at the end of the visit a few ounces lighter ready to gum things like a newborn 

After that they'll start paying a heck of alot more to the commercials where Florence Henderson pitches Fixodent!


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Feb 21, 2008)

Wow that is nasty.....


----------



## severine (Feb 21, 2008)

2knees said:


> I think i want to go brush my eyes now, never mind my teeth.


I hear ya!

uke:  Dude!  I was eating dinner!!!  uke:

There was a special on Discovery Channel a few years ago about this... or something similar (to the OP).  I don't think I'd want to see it IRL though.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Feb 21, 2008)

Now i know why dentists DRINK and have a high suicide rate


----------



## drjeff (Feb 21, 2008)

severine said:


> I hear ya!
> 
> uke:  Dude!  I was eating dinner!!!  uke:
> 
> There was a special on Discovery Channel a few years ago about this... or something similar (to the OP).  I don't think I'd want to see it IRL though.



Sorry, unfortunately my day isn't spent just starring at perfect pearly whites   Actually from a business standpoint,  its much better that I don't stare at perfect pearly whites all day long(unless of course those perfect pearly whites are courtesy of my work  )

The real sad thing is that not just in rural areas, but in increasing numbers all over the country, my type of folk are seeing more and more mouths like that one courtesy of Meth abuse   The really sad thing is that the age demographic where that shows up most is the 18-25 year old segment.  Still, even after doing this tooth thing for almost 11 years now it gets me when I have to take out all of a persons teeth when that person is younger than myself.  I first had to do that when I was 25, and now 11+ years later I've probably done that close to 100 times


----------



## drjeff (Feb 21, 2008)

Warp Daddy said:


> Now i know why dentists DRINK and have a high suicide rate



Hey, we're getting better(atleast on the suicide thing   )  We used to have the highest rate of any profession and now we're not even in the top ten!

Actually that suicide rate is more attributable to the degree of perfection we hold ourselves to on a daily basis (try spending all day working in a moving, wet environment striving for margins of a couple of a thousands of an inch and then have the person you spent all that time working on achieving that perfection neglect your work - can be very depressing if you let it get to you).  The "gross stuff" we see is actually kind of fun in a weird way(the smell part I could do with out though)  

Next time you head to your dentist, if you want to piss him/her off and or your hygienist, just consume a meal consisting of an everything bagel, some nacho cheese dorritos and a big cup of coffee, don't brush then before.  We really appreciate that


----------



## Warp Daddy (Feb 21, 2008)

Nah i have  ahealthy respect for my dentist  he used to run track and XC with my son both in HS and university --BUT I LUV to BUST on HIM H'mm greasy spoon EVERYTHING bagel  -------------------------------------sounds like a plan


----------



## drjeff (Feb 22, 2008)

Warp Daddy said:


> Nah i have  ahealthy respect for my dentist  he used to run track and XC with my son both in HS and university --BUT I LUV to BUST on HIM H'mm greasy spoon EVERYTHING bagel  -------------------------------------sounds like a plan




Just don't piss off your hygienist, they're the once that can really be viscous


----------



## ctenidae (Feb 22, 2008)

drjeff said:


> Just don't piss off your hygienist, they're the once that can really be viscous



I hate it when my hygienist is viscous.

Vicious, I can deal with.:grin:


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 22, 2008)

One of my daughters playmates who is 4, has like 3-4 cavities already and the parents don't have decent dental insurance, so It's going to cost around 6k to fix them. I guess when they are that little they need to put under to do the procedure. Talk about throwing money out the door since these are still baby teeth. :roll:

These folks could have saved a lot of money by:
1. not letting their kid eat so much candy and crap.
2. actually brush the kids teeth!
:smash:


----------



## hammer (Feb 22, 2008)

ctenidae said:


> I hate it when my hygienist is viscous.
> 
> Vicious, I can deal with.:grin:


I can't...remember, they're the ones digging around at the gumline during your cleanings.


----------



## 2knees (Feb 22, 2008)

wa-loaf said:


> One of my daughters playmates who is 4, has like 3-4 cavities already and the parents don't have decent dental insurance, so It's going to cost around 6k to fix them. I guess when they are that little they need to put under to do the procedure. Talk about throwing money out the door since these are still baby teeth. :roll:
> 
> These folks could have saved a lot of money by:
> 1. not letting their kid eat so much candy and crap.
> ...




My sister in laws 4 year old just had all of his baby teeth removed.  His mother is beside herself but apparently she let him drink too much apple juice and his teeth were "weak" to begin with.  She is a very responsible person but just didnt realize the damage she was doing by not cutting the juice with water or making him drink just water at times.  Its awful to talk to her right now she is so banged up about it.


----------



## drjeff (Feb 22, 2008)

wa-loaf said:


> One of my daughters playmates who is 4, has like 3-4 cavities already and the parents don't have decent dental insurance, so It's going to cost around 6k to fix them. I guess when they are that little they need to put under to do the procedure. Talk about throwing money out the door since these are still baby teeth. :roll:
> 
> These folks could have saved a lot of money by:
> 1. not letting their kid eat so much candy and crap.
> ...




From a dietary standpoint, most for most folks (both adults and kids) the main cavity causing problem isn't solid food, but liquids.  Basically for a cavity to occur, what happens is there is a specific type of bacteria presnt in everyone's mouth that is the causitive agent.  This bacteria's food source is carbohydrate(sugar).  When you eat/drink a calorie containing item the bacteria get a meal too.  The bacteria quickly ferment that carbohydrate and their waste product they release is acid.  That acid then bathes your teeth for about 30 minutes as long as you don't have any more calorie containing items in that time frame.  After about 30 minutes, your saliva has diluted away that acid, and the calcium content of your saliva will start to repair the damage to your teeth that the acid did.

The problem arises when you have an extended high frequency exposure to carbohydrate containing items throughout the day.  Basically then the window that the acid is doing damage becomes large and if you keep this up day in and day out for months at a time, a cavity will form.  Limit the carbohydrate exposures to 5 to 6 distinct expisodes throughout the day and your body can reapir the acid damage and you won't get a cavity.  Problem with many folks (adults and kids) is that they'll sip calorie containing beverage throughout the day, thus "feeding" thos bacteria all day long.  I can't tell you how many times I've seen kids with many cavitues where when I tell the parents how a cavity forms the reply is "I was just giving them juice or I was just giving them milk"  Just because it has nutritional value doesn't mean its good for you at high frequencies.

FYI, if you want to have an eye opening event with respect to sugar quantity,  next time your at a convienance store, pick up one of the 20oz bottles of Coke or Pepsi and take a look at the sugar content (just remember to multiple the number of grams of sugar by 2.5 and that will tell you how much is in 1 bottle - then for real eye opening sake with that sugar amount- there's 5 grams of sugar in a little packet of sugar for reference sake 

From a business standpoint, my profession LOVES the soda industry


----------



## drjeff (Feb 22, 2008)

2knees said:


> My sister in laws 4 year old just had all of his baby teeth removed.  His mother is beside herself but apparently she let him drink too much apple juice and his teeth were "weak" to begin with.  She is a very responsible person but just didnt realize the damage she was doing by not cutting the juice with water or making him drink just water at times.  Its awful to talk to her right now she is so banged up about it.



Tell her to start saving now for a likely major orthodontic treatment need in the future.  One of the most important function of baby teeth is to maintain space in a childs developing jaw for the permanent teeth.  Considering that the back baby teeth on average don't fall out until a child is between 10 and 12, that's alot of years of growth where problems leading to crowding can occur.


----------



## drjeff (Feb 22, 2008)

hammer said:


> I can't...remember, they're the ones digging around at the gumline during your cleanings.




Yup, they stick those dual ended sharp pointy instruments under your very often un-numbed gums to dig out those chunks of tartar that you may have accumulated due to brushing and flossing negligence


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 22, 2008)

2knees said:


> My sister in laws 4 year old just had all of his baby teeth removed.  His mother is beside herself but apparently she let him drink too much apple juice and his teeth were "weak" to begin with.  She is a very responsible person but just didnt realize the damage she was doing by not cutting the juice with water or making him drink just water at times.  Its awful to talk to her right now she is so banged up about it.



From what I understand (maybe Dr Jeff can chime in), don't they need the baby teeth to be guides for the adult teeth to come in? I think they have to replace them with something.

Our kids only get juice as a treat once in awhile. One of the biggest mistakes people do too is putting the kid to bed with a bottle. I only know this because my wife tells me these things. :lol:


----------



## 2knees (Feb 22, 2008)

drjeff said:


> Tell her to start saving now for a likely major orthodontic treatment need in the future.  One of the most important function of baby teeth is to maintain space in a childs developing jaw for the permanent teeth.  Considering that the back baby teeth on average don't fall out until a child is between 10 and 12, that's alot of years of growth where problems leading to crowding can occur.




From what i understand, and i know you are the dentist so correct me if i'm wrong, but to leave them in was going to cause problems for the adult teeth due to the incredible amount of cavaties the kid had.  what was worse was that over the age of 4, insurance only covers a local so for her to have them covered, the kid would've had to have had ony 2 or 3 teeth pulled at a time.  So that wouldve meant so many trips to get teeth pulled the kid would've been in a mental hospital.  She had to shell out of her own pocket to get him knocked out and all the teeth pulled at once.  

the whole thing is horrible as he is a really good kid.


----------



## Marc (Feb 22, 2008)

drjeff said:


> Yup, they stick those dual ended sharp pointy instruments under your very often un-numbed gums to dig out those chunks of tartar that you may have accumulated due to brushing and flossing negligence



To further the hijack... I actually do brush twice a day and floss once a day, most days... and yet I've never, not once in a 6 mo. period between cleanings been able to keep the back side of my bottom front teeth tartar free.  My DDS told me flat out that, unless I'm brushing literally before and after every time I eat, there ain't much I can do to prevent it.  Something about the saliva ducts being so close and active, and ionizing something right away... I don't know, he started to lose me at that point of the convo...


----------



## drjeff (Feb 22, 2008)

wa-loaf said:


> From what I understand (maybe Dr Jeff can chime in), don't they need the baby teeth to be guides for the adult teeth to come in? I think they have to replace them with something.



Yup, they'll often make a device that looks like a glorified orthodontic retainer that will help to maintain space in cases like that



> Our kids only get juice as a treat once in awhile. One of the biggest mistakes people do too is putting the kid to bed with a bottle. I only know this because my wife tells me these things. :lol:



It's truely a gut wrenching event when I see kids that have been effected by what we call "baby bottle syndrome".  And the parenst who more often than not are ignorant of the cause just feel awful when they find out that they were the cause of it.  If a kid needs a bottle to goto bed, ONLY WATER should be in it!


----------



## drjeff (Feb 22, 2008)

2knees said:


> From what i understand, and i know you are the dentist so correct me if i'm wrong, but to leave them in was going to cause problems for the adult teeth due to the incredible amount of cavaties the kid had.  what was worse was that over the age of 4, insurance only covers a local so for her to have them covered, the kid would've had to have had ony 2 or 3 teeth pulled at a time.  So that wouldve meant so many trips to get teeth pulled the kid would've been in a mental hospital.  She had to shell out of her own pocket to get him knocked out and all the teeth pulled at once.
> 
> the whole thing is horrible as he is a really good kid.



Sometimes, taking them out is the only option.  A bay tooth with an infected nerve has to be treated alot differently than an adult tooth where we could just do a root canal on it an alieveate the problem and save the tooth.  Because of the fact that directly below the baby tooth is that developing permanent tooth, it often limits our options because that permanent tooth needs to last alot longer than the baby and the permanent tooth can be grossly affected by infection from a baby tooth during its development phase.  If we can get to a baby tooth BEFORE wide scale infect occurs, we can do things to remove the infection AND save the baby tooth.  Once the widescale infection is present,  the baby tooth goes for sake of that developing permanent tooth.

As for the insurance company factor, well they do ALOT of things that go against common logic all for the sake of their profits


----------



## Marc (Feb 22, 2008)

Does the complexity of the carbohydrate matter to the bacteria?  I would imagine they operate better on simple sugars than like, starch or dietary fiber... but even in the simple sugars there are differences in complexity.

I'm just speculating here, but isn't lactose, the form of the vast majority of sugar milk, more complex than like, sucrose or glucose?


----------



## hammer (Feb 22, 2008)

drjeff said:


> As for the insurance company factor, well they do ALOT of things that go against common logic all for the sake of their profits


Don't get me started on dental insurance...I have practically indestructible teeth (no cavities after 43+ years) but the one thing that I need and use the most (nightguard) isn't covered under most plans...:angry:


----------



## Marc (Feb 22, 2008)

hammer said:


> Don't get me started on dental insurance...I have practically indestructible teeth (no cavities after 43+ years) but the one thing that I need and use the most (nightguard) isn't covered under most plans...:angry:



Did you try a piece of cardboard?


----------



## hammer (Feb 22, 2008)

Marc said:


> Did you try a piece of cardboard?


Any real responses would be TMI...

Actually, my previous post was most likely TMI but after going through braces on one kid and the associated insurance hassles I couldn't resist venting a bit.


----------



## drjeff (Feb 22, 2008)

Marc said:


> To further the hijack... I actually do brush twice a day and floss once a day, most days... and yet I've never, not once in a 6 mo. period between cleanings been able to keep the back side of my bottom front teeth tartar free.  My DDS told me flat out that, unless I'm brushing literally before and after every time I eat, there ain't much I can do to prevent it.  Something about the saliva ducts being so close and active, and ionizing something right away... I don't know, he started to lose me at that point of the convo...



Bingo, the tongue side of lower front teeth are the most tartar prone of any of your choppers!  Basically for tartar to form you need plaque to be present (plaque is just the easy way to sum up all 300 odd kinds of bacteria that normally inhabit your mouth), and as soon as you have a meal, you get a small spike in the number of bacteria present.  That soft plaque if allowed to be bathed in your calcium rich saliva can eventually "calcify" into tartar - for most folks this takes about a 5 day saliva bath to start the process.

Lower front teeth are the most tartar prone for 3 reasons:  #1  under the front of your tongue on the floor of your mouth, you have 2 of the largest salivary ducts in your entire mouth, so you have a rich pool of calcium in the area #2  As you eat food, especially coarser types of food, the coarseness of the food rubbing against your teeth will "knock off" alot of that soft plaque, BUT when eating, a good percentage of the time your tongue is against the back surface of your lower front teeth, thus preventing the food from knocking off the soft plaque #3  Let's be honest, the back of those lower front teeth for most folks is by far and away the most difficult area of the mouth to access with a toothbrush  - combine those 3 and that's why those teeth are the "tartar winners" for moost folks


----------



## drjeff (Feb 22, 2008)

Marc said:


> Does the complexity of the carbohydrate matter to the bacteria?  I would imagine they operate better on simple sugars than like, starch or dietary fiber... but even in the simple sugars there are differences in complexity.
> 
> I'm just speculating here, but isn't lactose, the form of the vast majority of sugar milk, more complex than like, sucrose or glucose?



Yup, generally speaking the simpler the sugar the higher conversion and quicker conversion to acid.  More complex carbs with a greater number of intermediate products in the sugar break down sequence will yield both a lower acid amount, and also less of an effect since the longer it takes to break down, the more of the initial simple sugar based acid that formed has been dliuted by the saliva.

The high fructose corn syrup that's used as a staple sweetener for the soft drink industry amongst others is rapidly and efficiently broken down to acid and tends to be the biggest offender.


----------



## MRGisevil (Feb 22, 2008)

I take good care of my teeth because I'm scared of dentists. Doc, if we ever ski together, plz don't be offended if I bring a shield...


----------



## drjeff (Feb 22, 2008)

hammer said:


> Don't get me started on dental insurance...I have practically indestructible teeth (no cavities after 43+ years) but the one thing that I need and use the most (nightguard) isn't covered under most plans...:angry:



Generally speaking, insurance companies are mch happier if your have your teeth break down to the point of needing extraction.  Then statistically speaking the amoutn that they'll have to pay for claims for you goes down while the profit they make off you goes up.

FYI, about 2 years ago when he retired, the CEO of United Healthcare received a *2 BILLION DOLLAR* retirement package   Insurance comppanies are FOR PROFIT companies whose main role isn't necessarily your health and well being as much as it's theie corporate performance on Wall Street


----------



## drjeff (Feb 22, 2008)

MRGisevil said:


> I take good care of my teeth because I'm scared of dentists. Doc, if we ever ski together, plz don't be offended if I bring a shield...




Believe me, the numbers of times I've heard "nothing personal, but I hate you and what you do", it has absolutely no effect on me.  Kind of goes wth the job description, the ability to let comments roll off you


----------



## hammer (Feb 22, 2008)

I wonder how many of the people who donated their bodies to the exhibit needed dental work...


----------



## Warp Daddy (Feb 22, 2008)

FYI, about 2 years ago when he retired, the CEO of United Healthcare received a *2 BILLION DOLLAR* retirement package   Insurance comppanies are FOR PROFIT companies whose main role isn't necessarily your health and well being as much as it's theie corporate performance on Wall Street[/QUOTE]


This is a major example of what is wrong with the healthcare industry today. As a Hospital board member i have seen hospitals STRUGGLE to break even and in fact  MOST end up in RED while most HMO's make OBSCENE profits . Their execs are modern day pirates robbing the middle class by delaying , deniing or otherwise obfuscating  in order  to stuff their booty chests   while squeezing down both teh rate and timeliness of payout for services .

Most Docs in any specialty will VENT for hrs about this situation .This situ. coupled with a high ratio of medicaid .medicare patients means  that  many rural , semi  urban hospitals on receive  about a 60 cents on a dollar billed 

 Meanwhile while Rome burns the damn pols are fiddling in DC -- OOPs  almost went over the line here -- WTF!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## drjeff (Feb 22, 2008)

Warp Daddy said:


> FYI, about 2 years ago when he retired, the CEO of United Healthcare received a *2 BILLION DOLLAR* retirement package   Insurance comppanies are FOR PROFIT companies whose main role isn't necessarily your health and well being as much as it's theie corporate performance on Wall Street




This is a major example of what is wrong with the healthcare industry today. As a Hospital board member i have seen hospitals STRUGGLE to break even and in fact  MOST end up in RED while most HMO's make OBSCENE profits . Their execs are modern day pirates robbing the middle class by delaying , deniing or otherwise obfuscating  in order  to stuff their booty chests   while squeezing down both teh rate and timeliness of payout for services .

Most Docs in any specialty will VENT for hrs about this situation .This situ. coupled with a high ratio of medicaid .medicare patients means  that  many rural , semi  urban hospitals on receive  about a 60 cents on a dollar billed 

 Meanwhile while Rome burns the damn pols are fiddling in DC -- OOPs  almost went over the line here -- WTF!!!!!!!!!!![/QUOTE]

For example on medicaid patients in my practice, for kids I receive about 35 cents for every dollar billed, and for adults its about 20 cents for every dollar billed.  My overhead is WAY more than both of those numbers.  Offices just simply can't handle an appreciable number of medicaid patients and remain in business.  For non medicaid dental insurance plans, for just about every plan out there the yearly maximum allowable covered amount hasn't been increased in 25 years. Absolutely no inflation adjustments by the insurance companies.


----------



## Marc (Feb 22, 2008)

Walking a pretty fine line here...


----------



## Warp Daddy (Feb 22, 2008)

Nah------------ just sayin---------- But if anyones offended Mea Culpa


 This is a 'nother slippery slope we all deal with 

 Besides which didn't take ANY incumbent or  current  candidate's  paticular position as a given 

But hey Doc thanx for the online dental education --much appreciated


----------



## ckofer (Feb 23, 2008)

Hawkshot99 said:


> Wow that is nasty.....



I might even floss.


----------



## severine (Feb 23, 2008)

ckofer said:


> I might even floss.



LOL. I hear ya!  Maybe I should post that picture on the mirror to encourage the little one, too.  Though usually I can get her to brush just by telling her I see monkeys in her mouth. :lol:


----------



## drjeff (Feb 24, 2008)

Warp Daddy said:


> But hey Doc thanx for the online dental education --much appreciated



Glad to do it!  That's often the part of the job that many in my profession are lacking in


----------



## Paul (Feb 25, 2008)

Man...you guys need to leave my mouth alone!!!

Buncha haters!!


----------



## drjeff (Feb 25, 2008)

Paul said:


> Man...you guys need to leave my mouth alone!!!
> 
> Buncha haters!!



Come on Paul,  I had you figured for one of these!


----------



## Paul (Feb 25, 2008)

drjeff said:


> Come on Paul,  I had you figured for one of these!



Well, I am now, now that everyone made fun of my mouf!

'cept, I'm gonna put letters on my grill spellin' my name. Werd!!!!


----------



## drjeff (Feb 25, 2008)

If you're unsure if you want platinum of gold, there's always this look:






Or if you're planning a trip down South for a family reunion, there's always this look!






This one though might be my best case ever!  LOL!






Although this is a close 2nd! (easy Marc!)


----------

